# It just doesn't fit re: Esme'/new plet



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

My husband said to me last night what I was also thinking...."I just can't get used calling her Esme'". I guess apparently we both have been having trouble calling her Esme'. She seems too fierce for such a sweet name, lol.

So her name will be Jemma/Gemma. We both think it fits her better after trying Esme' out for a week and seeing how brave and fierce she is. LOL, So much weighs on a name.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyAndGreen (Jan 28, 2013)

Both are beautiful names  Sometimes you get to know your budgie better and their name just doesn't suit them.


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't think that Oliver will mind. He still has his lovely lady.


----------



## Squirt (Feb 3, 2014)

I love Gemma. Very British.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Gemma is a great name for your beautiful girl. Very strong and determined.


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Jemma is much prettier - Esme Watson from Country Practice is what I "see" when I hear that name :laughing:


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Gemma is a great name ,I did the same thing with my dog lol,I named him Rebel at first but after seeing him so small to me he didn't look like a rebel lol so I named him Copper, but 2 years later for a dachshund he has a Rottweiler personality so I probably should have stuck with Rebel lol oh well..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Gemma is a cute name! I'm sure she'll love it. :thumbsup:*


----------

